# Emergency vessels in sound near Portofino



## EasySailing (May 2, 2012)

Several vessels with red flashing lights working the sound now. Emergency vehicles at Portofino complex and across sound at boat ramp. Anyone know what's happening?


----------



## The Mayor (Aug 20, 2009)

Was loggin on to post same thing......coast guard helicopter been searching bay for hours.....blue lights in bay


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

We are out here with our vessels & divers assisting the Coasties & the FWC.... No details able to be given at this time... I'm sure proper authorities will report details when available. Godspeed and be safe on the water...


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Update?


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

As was stated earlier we are still assisting, No more information can be provided at this time. Always be careful on the water and be safe!


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

they were flying choppers last night


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

hope everything and everybody comes home safe


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Hope all is well.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

If it's for the same person they said the boat stalled and he went under to see what was wrong and never resurfaced

Sent from my S4 using Forum Runner


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Murphy's Law said:


> If it's for the same person they said the boat stalled and he went under to see what was wrong and never resurfaced
> 
> Sent from my S4 using Forum Runner


There was a CG pom pom for man in the water by Portofino.


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

Pan Pan


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

tkh329 said:


> There was a CG pan-pan for man in the water by Portofino.


They canceled it about an hour ago.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

Wouldnt a man in the water be a Mayday and not a pan pan? The first minute it might be a pan pan but any longer it should be a Mayday??


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

DawnsKayBug said:


> Wouldnt a man in the water be a Mayday and not a pan pan? The first minute it might be a pan pan but any longer it should be a Mayday??


A Pan Pan precedes an "urgent" message. A "Mayday" is a distress call. They are similar but different. The CG broadcasted pan pan preceding their UMIB(urgent marine information broadcast). Basically, pan pan means listen up, we have something important to say. Whereas, a mayday would normally be transmitted by the distressed vessel or aircraft.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

whalerjon said:


> Pan Pan


Haha, thanks.


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

one of my friends was telling me someone on an SUP went missing or something but im not sure where, that might be why?


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

whalerjon said:


> A Pan Pan precedes an "urgent" message. A "Mayday" is a distress call. They are similar but different. The CG broadcasted pan pan preceding their UMIB(urgent marine information broadcast). Basically, pan pan means listen up, we have something important to say. Whereas, a mayday would normally be transmitted by the distressed vessel or aircraft.


After reading that it makes perfect sense. I dont know what I was thinking. :001_huh:


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.pnj.com/article/20131020...ssing-presumed-to-have-drowned?nclick_check=1


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

wld1985 said:


> http://www.pnj.com/article/20131020...ssing-presumed-to-have-drowned?nclick_check=1


Appreciate the link. 

Was wondering... Article seems a bit short of details. 

Unfortunate situation.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Geez, crazy and unfortunate accident. Anyone know if he hit his head or how he drowned?


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't understand why people who are on this forum couldn't say that they were looking for a missing swimmer from a boat near Portofino. This board used to be the place to find out what was happening instead of waiting for the PNJ to get the word out. 

Condolences to his family. Sounds like a very tragic loss.

http://www.fox10tv.com/news/local/p...rowning?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Johnms said:


> I don't understand why people who are on this forum couldn't say that they were looking for a missing swimmer from a boat near Portofino. This board used to be the place to find out what was happening instead of waiting for the PNJ to get the word out.
> 
> Condolences to his family. Sounds like a very tragic loss.
> 
> http://www.fox10tv.com/news/local/p...rowning?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


I'm sure someone will explain to us why it couldn't be announced with some stuff about family etc. but I agree with you. Why couldn't it be announced? Maybe not in this case but announcing something like this could save lives. The more ppl that know the better chance of the person or persons being found.

I don't get it either.


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

The Lewis Family offers our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Johnms said:


> I don't understand why people who are on this forum couldn't say that they were looking for a missing swimmer from a boat near Portofino.


Absolutely no reason not to.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Prayers for the family*


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Haven't heard about it from anyone but the pnj but usually when there are tight lips about things like this it's because there's more to the story than is released to the public, could simply be due to who it was also. Either way I feel for the family and pray they make it thru.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hopin4aboat said:


> Haven't heard about it from anyone but the pnj but usually when there are tight lips about things like this it's because there's more to the story than is released to the public, could simply be due to who it was also. Either way I feel for the family and pray they make it thru.


"Searching for a missing swimmer/boater/person" is certainly innocuous enough.

No harm...no foul.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Orion45 said:


> Absolutely no reason not to.


You don't know that.
The ESAR guys are volunteers, but even though they don't get paid for their extensive service....they still abide by a code of conduct. That code prevents them from seeking public recognition ....and recognizes that they are not authorized to release sensitive information about tragic occurrences.

You all can wait for the gory details like everyone else.
If you want to get your news faster....volunteer.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Normally in a SAR case with more than one agency, A single agency is normally designated to release the info to the Public. I would imagine Escambia Search and Rescue wasn't that agency. No big deal. In all reality, they aren't obligated to even mention anything on this board. It done as a public service. Thanks for there service!
With regards to the pnj releasing info....how many times have we commented on bad info?......lol
billd


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Firefishvideo said:


> You don't know that.
> The ESAR guys are volunteers, but even though they don't get paid for their extensive service....they still abide by a code of conduct. That code prevents them from seeking public recognition ....and recognizes that they are not authorized to release sensitive information about tragic occurrences.
> 
> You all can wait for the gory details like everyone else.
> If you want to get your news faster....volunteer.


Great point. How does one volunteer to be on the ESAR team?


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I am sorry to the friends and family of Kerry Vermillion for your loss. Great respect and appreciation goes to every person who served in the effort to rescue/recover Mr Vermillion.



I will respond in kind to the questions about the release of data in the middle of a mission. I hope not to offend......

We are structured like the military which allows our ease of interaction within all facets of law enforcement & military. We receive our request for service which comes with an unconditional code of silence regarding the details of a mission. I/we serve both the community & the agency requesting our assistance. I/we do not discuss the mission or any details unless requested by the family or agencies involved. We will not spread innuendo or rumor.....Often, details are even unknown to us or incoming on the fly but we do our job to serve our fallen man. 

I understand there is concern to understand what has happened, but all things must run its proper course. If you know me, then you know that I will announce training opp's so as to alleviate concerns with emergency vessels in our waterway. If you see me or ESAR on the water @ 4am diving w/coasties overhead & FWC on station, then please understand something bad has happened and when details are available they will be shared by the proper authorities. 

But let me close with this for consideration..... If you are impatient and must know immediately, there is a spot by my side or on any of our vessels for anyone who wants to be a part of serving your fellow man. In your service, I promise you will then know all that I do know about any mission we serve in. I can assure you there are times I wish I didn't know what I do or have seen the things I have seen.

Clint


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the clear explanation for those needing to know. How do I volunteer for ESAR?


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Thanks for the clear explanation for those needing to know. How do I volunteer for ESAR?


I would be happy to talk with you about the Escambia Search and Rescue team... We have met already but my cell is 501-1969.... feel free to contact me at your convenience and I will give my best sales pitch.... Thanks ....

Clint


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

No Woryz, I think the deal with the impatience was not as much that people cared about wanting to know what happened. But that people wanted to know what to look out for? Was there a missing kid, adult, convicted murderer escaped, etc. I think we were just trying to see if we could help.

I understand the reasoning for not releasing details, but I also agree that when there are a bunch of emergency vehicles and clearly a search going on that the public should be told what to look for to a certain extent. I think all we wanted to know is "middle aged man missing"...or something of the sort. 

You are right maybe not ESAR's job, but one of the agencies involved should of IMO.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Firefishvideo said:


> You don't know that.
> The ESAR guys are volunteers, but even though they don't get paid for their extensive service....they still abide by a code of conduct. That code prevents them from seeking public recognition ....and recognizes that they are not authorized to release sensitive information about tragic occurrences.
> 
> You all can wait for the gory details like everyone else.
> If you want to get your news faster....volunteer.


Get real. What is so sensitive about "searching for a missing swimmer or boater" statement? No one asked for any names or gory details.


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Orion45 said:


> Get real. What is so sensitive about "searching for a missing swimmer or boater" statement? No one asked for any names or gory details.


jspooney a PM sent your way. We as ESAR are not authorized to give out any information, unless instructed to do so. We can't control the other agencies in charge and how they put out information as public knowledge. Whether you can agree with that or not is up to you.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

devildog83 said:


> jspooney a PM sent your way. We as ESAR are not authorized to give out any information, unless instructed to do so. We can't control the other agencies in charge and how they put out information as public knowledge. Whether you can agree with that or not is up to you.


OK...I'll respect that. However, why the initial cryptic comments on this thread in the first place?


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Orion45 said:


> OK...I'll respect that. However, why the initial cryptic comments on this thread in the first place?


If you are referring to Clint's first post, he was giving all the information he could at the time. Even after we respond to a call we are sometimes only given basic details because the scenario is often still being figured out. As things progress the information to us becomes more clear but we are still obligated to not comment on the mission at hand. If we can give information out we will but we must have the authorization to do so. The updates we post are to let people know the mission is still ongoing even though we can not comment on any of the specifics of the operation. We can only pass as much information as we are allowed under our obligation even though sometimes all the information we can give is vague.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Orion45 said:


> Get real. What is so sensitive about "searching for a missing swimmer or boater" statement? No one asked for any names or gory details.


Sorry Orion, I appreciate & agree with Firefish's comments.... but the diplomatic attempt to resolve this has passed.....so simply.... When help from the public is needed, it is asked for, period...... hence the Coastie pan-pan.....All SAR missions operate on a time-line on expected/projected events.... all other options will run its course in due time regardless of the opinions on the PFF.... when a military plane flies over, I don't expect the Navy to post why it has..... when a police car drives down the road with blue lights on, I dont expect David Morgan to post on the PFF what has happened... you are/were military, I thank you for your service and know full well you observe your chain of command....

Baldonna, I hope my response addresses your post as well .... as in most issues, the greater good will always outway the individual right to know...


----------



## Scardog7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Because the family deserves to hear the details from an official means and not a fishing forum nor Facebook. Have some respect for that as you would were it your own missing family member.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

no woryz said:


> We are out here with our vessels & divers assisting the Coasties & the FWC.... No details able to be given at this time... I'm sure proper authorities will report details when available. Godspeed and be safe on the water...



This does really tell you everything......were here, on a mission & we cant talk about it........ The "be safe on the water" was the finishing touch.... I only posted as not to ignore concern & address issues regarding the acknowledgement of emergency vessels sighted.... It seems that peoples "wants to know" are getting confused with "needs to know"..... 2 very different topics......


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Scardog7 said:


> Because the family deserves to hear the details from an official means and not a fishing forum nor Facebook. Have some respect for that as you would were it your own missing family member.


Again nobody asked for names or gory details. 

I just figured it would be a good thing to have more ppl aware of what's happening. Protocol is protocol though and I can respect that.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Scardog7 said:


> Because the family deserves to hear the details from an official means and not a fishing forum nor Facebook. Have some respect for that as you would were it your own missing family member.


Read what I said. No one asked for any details. Perhaps the best choice would have been to refrain from making any statements at all. Since statements were made, a simple "searching for a missing swimmer/ boater/ person" would not have infringed anyone's privacy.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

no woryz said:


> Sorry Orion, I appreciate & agree with Firefish's comments.... but the diplomatic attempt to resolve this has passed.....so simply.... When help from the public is needed, it is asked for, period...... hence the Coastie pan-pan.....All SAR missions operate on a time-line on expected/projected events.... all other options will run its course in due time regardless of the opinions on the PFF.... when a military plane flies over, I don't expect the Navy to post why it has..... when a police car drives down the road with blue lights on, I dont expect David Morgan to post on the PFF what has happened... you are/were military, I thank you for your service and know full well you observe your chain of command....
> 
> Baldonna, I hope my response addresses your post as well .... as in most issues, the greater good will always outway the individual right to know...


Clint,

You guys are doing a great service. No disrespect intended. Let's just say that we agree to disagree and we'll leave it at that. Hopefully, there are no hard feelings. 

With as little diving I've done this year, I might just call you up and volunteer before the air in my tanks goes bad.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Orion45 said:


> Read what I said. No one asked for any details. Perhaps the best choice would have been to refrain from making any statements at all. Since statements were made, a simple "searching for a missing swimmer/ boater/ person" would not have infringed anyone's privacy.


Exactly. No Woryz, this is nothing against you personally and I know you are following protocol, but that is also bull. You can't say we are protecting families one minute, and then 5 minutes later launch a public address asking for the assistance from the public for a missing person, convict, information, etc. Which happens all the time. 

If I'm driving past a search on the water, and find a guy in the water asking for help I darn well want to know if he is a missing mentally disabled guy or a convicted murderer escaped from jail.

Again this is nothing against you, but simply putting out a public information that there is a search for "a missing middle aged man" puts out absolutely nothing inappropriate, lets the public know how to help, and why things are shut down. It is our duty to question the government, they work for us.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Orion45 said:


> Clint,
> 
> You guys are doing a great service. No disrespect intended. Let's just say that we agree to disagree and we'll leave it at that. Hopefully, there are no hard feelings.
> 
> With as little diving I've done this year, I might just call you up and volunteer before the air in my tanks goes bad.


Were always good, never a hard feeling..... happy to agree to disagree on this one and leave it there..... great respect to you for your service......


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

baldona523 said:


> Exactly. No Woryz, this is nothing against you personally and I know you are following protocol, but that is also bull. You can't say we are protecting families one minute, and then 5 minutes later launch a public address asking for the assistance from the public for a missing person, convict, information, etc. Which happens all the time.
> 
> If I'm driving past a search on the water, and find a guy in the water asking for help I darn well want to know if he is a missing mentally disabled guy or a convicted murderer escaped from jail.
> 
> Again this is nothing against you, but simply putting out a public information that there is a search for "a missing middle aged man" puts out absolutely nothing inappropriate, lets the public know how to help, and why things are shut down. It is our duty to question the government, they work for us.


I didn't want to ignore my fellow PFF'rs request for info but it couldn't be given.... My initial response was to simply say, I see your inquiring but cant respond... you have to understand.... Yes, there is a perceived slight to ESAR in this thread & I have taken offense to it....so on this one Baldona, were gonna have to get to the "agree to disagree" level in our relationship......lol.....I would ask though, if you don't want to bring that guy asking for help onboard, then please just toss him a life jacket & call 911....they will call us.... 

Are you hunting the island this year? if so, sneak a bottle of scotch on & we can argue all night about it.....hope to see you there....


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

If any of you were actually in a place to respond....as you are implying ...then you would have heard the pan pan from the coast guard that was mentioned earlier.
Those of you that were piloting your computer chairs should leave it alone.
I'm sure that the attitude of this thread will surely discourage ANY information sharing in the future.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I would like to pass along my thanks to PFF ESAR members who helped with the search. It's a tough and sad job you folks do, often with little thanks. 

SAR Motto: _"These things we do...that others may live"_


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

What? Scotch on the island? Never. That's not allowed. Lol, yeah right.


----------



## Scardog7 (Oct 11, 2011)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> I would like to pass along my thanks to PFF ESAR members who helped with the search. It's a tough and sad job you folks do, often with little thanks.
> 
> SAR Motto: _"These things we do...that others may live"_



Very much agree. Thank you ESAR.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Escambia Search and Rescue, 
Thank you all that spend sleepless nights helping folks in need, for no monetary gain, and putting yourselves at risk also. This also applies for the Volunteer Firemen. 
The World needs more good guys like you.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

If it's ever me that's lost out there please tell everyone to come out and find me!!! Also, I have a life proof case on my iPhone so I may just make a post for someone to try to come get me!!


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

I have know Kerry since elementary school in Center Point. 

All I can say is thank you to everyone who was involved.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Orion45 said:


> Read what I said. No one asked for any details. Perhaps the best choice would have been to refrain from making any statements at all. Since statements were made, a simple "searching for a missing swimmer/ boater/ person" would not have infringed anyone's privacy.


This...


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Odd, no more action on this thread since it came out that the 2 Baptist execs were on the boat with 2 other Baptist female employees that were not their wives...


----------



## Shooter69 (Dec 3, 2011)

Did I read correctly that he disappeared around 3pm but 911 wasn't called till 546 pm. Seems like along time to wait when your only 1/4 mile behind portofino


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Wharf Rat said:


> Odd, no more action on this thread since it came out that the 2 Baptist execs were on the boat with 2 other Baptist female employees that were not their wives...


Hmmm...


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Wharf Rat said:


> Odd, no more action on this thread since it came out that the 2 Baptist execs were on the boat with 2 other Baptist female employees that were not their wives...


The lack of action can probably be attributed to the fact that we found out what the search was all about. IMHO, everything else is pure speculation and irrelevant to the original thread. No reason to drag this tragedy through the mud on a public forum and add to the anguish of the families of those involved.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Orion45 said:


> The lack of action can probably be attributed to the fact that we found out what the search was all about. IMHO, everything else is pure speculation and irrelevant to the original thread. No reason to drag this tragedy through the mud on a public forum and add to the anguish of the families of those involved.


X2.


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

so sad ....im very curious as to why such a healthy guy died in such a manner. If anyone hears any updates as to cause of death will you please post it. I do not live in Pcola area so dont here about it over here in PC. Thanks


----------

